# War of the Burning Sky and Neverwinter Nights 2



## Delak (Aug 21, 2007)

I am not sure who to ask or if I even need to ask so I thought I would post here to hopefully get an answer.

I would like to recreate as best as possible given some of the limitations of the toolset and my skill set the War of the Burning Sky campaign. However I am not sure if I need permission from the creators or not.

So my question is this do I need permission?

**Edit**
If I do need permission who do I ask?


----------



## Morrus (Aug 22, 2007)

I don't know the EULA associated with NWN2, so it's not a question I'm able to answer, I'm afraid.  If it's one of those "use our toolset to make content, and then we own the content" EULAs then, obviously, it is impossible for us to give anyone permission (or to even make such a module ourselves).


----------



## Delak (Aug 22, 2007)

Morrus said:
			
		

> I don't know the EULA associated with NWN2, so it's not a question I'm able to answer, I'm afraid.  If it's one of those "use our toolset to make content, and then we own the content" EULAs then, obviously, it is impossible for us to give anyone permission (or to even make such a module ourselves).




Thank you Morrus for the reply below is the portion of the NWN2 EULA pertaining to the toolset.

EDITOR and END-USER VARIATIONS
If the Software includes a feature that allows you to modify the Software or to construct new variations (an "Editor"), you may use such Editor to create modifications or enhancements to the Software, including the construction of new levels (collectively the "Variations"), subject to the following restrictions. Your Variations: (i) must only work with the full, registered copy of the Software; (ii) must not contain modifications to any executable file; (iii) must not contain any libelous, defamatory or other illegal material, material that is scandalous or invades the rights of privacy or publicity of any third party; (iv) must not contain any trademarks, copyright-protected work or other property of third parties; and (v) may not be commercially exploited by you, including but not limited to making such Variations available for sale or as part of a pay-per-play or timesharing service.

As you can see section (iv) I think would be a concern on your end.


----------



## Ruavel (Aug 23, 2007)

I guess that partly clears up a question I'd been meaning to ask at the end of this semester of Uni.

 :\ 

what about another engine, one that doesn't have that sort content ownership clause in its EULA?


----------

